# have a hen missing, saw her somewhere, should I get her back?



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

So I have a confusion here. In January last I bought a pair but hen flew being scared of a monkey on my terrace and she never returned. I bought a new hen for my cock and they have a fledgling of 1 and 1/2 months i. e weaned off parents feed and one 10 days old squab on parents feed. And now I came to know that my hen is living at almost 1 km from my home with a ferals flock. One of my friends recognised and told me about her. My friend tried to catch her even but she flew.
So now I can get her back I think if I take my cock near where she lives as they both are pair since they grew up (the person who sold them to me gave this info) so they both will recognise each other for sure. I want to get her back too as I prayed a lot for her to be safe and now I got to know about her.
But I have few confusions:
1) First of all as I have a squab from her cock and my new hen so if she joins them, will it affect these parents to feed this young 10 days old baby or will it affect on balance mantained here between these all?
2) secondly, because that hen is living in ferals flock, she may have eggs or squabs (we can't be sure of coz there are many pigeons in that building and their nests are beyond humans' reach so can't see, secondly I can't spend whole day there or few days to notice if she is hanging out with some cock means some other mate coz that is someone else home) so how to make sure and how to get her back with this risk of eggs /squabs suffering because of me?
3) She is a tame bird as she dint fly when my friend tried to catch her but when she touched her she flew, means it is easy to catch her for other people too so if anyone else catches her or imprisons her, it wont be good again if any babies or eggs there with her?
So I am very confused what should I do and need suggestions.
Pls share if any ideas. Thanks for helping me out always.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Pigeons only accept one partner at a time. Ex-partners are ignored. They're good at moving on. All fanciers who race/compete including me, break and join pairs every season to test the pairs, to get better/desirable offsprings. Only proven pairs are kept together all year around. If you get her back your cock will stay with the current partner. As a general precaution, keep her separate from breeding pair to avoid unnecessary hustle.
A tame white pigeon is prone to a number of dangers out in the open. I would suggest you to catch her back. I don't think she would have mated with a feral cock and has started a family. Gola pigeons don't pair with tame birds they can hurt them badly instead. Post a pic of the flock if you can, to check if its a flock of gola pigeons. Cuz I think in Varanasi only wild golas live freely as ferals not escaped homers.
Catch the bird using a convenient box-string trap soon as you can.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't blame poor pigeons to move on with a new partner, humans force them to do so for their needs 
I have read that if not separated/forced they live for more than 10 years with one partner. So poor fellows live as humans want them to live, they have no choice.
Cock may forget the previous hen but I can't and I want to get her back.  
The problem is that's someone else's home and I can't go everywhere because of a pigeon, not a good locality too.so I am unable to take pic of flock but I am sure they are gola ferals, I can find them everywhere even many come on my terrace and when mine were out they would peck mine ones but i am quite surprised to know that my hen is living with ferals flock.I have asked my friend to keep an eye on her as my friend lives nearby and have asked to trap her but only after being sure that she doesn't leave a family behind. As you said those gola ferals don't mate with tame white ones but peck them, then how can she live with such flock where she isn't comfortable?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

If she's stuck near your friend's place you can take your pigeon there with wings tagged. Take it on rooftop where she can see him. Set a box string trap there. She may come and take the bait.
She have to live with the ferals no matter if she's being pecked at cuz pigeons are social birds. Being a tame bird she might be afraid in the outside world hence is sticking with a flock for protection and food.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Kiddy, to be sure you would simply have to observe for awhile, just set and watch her fly and with a mate or not and hens usually sit on babies at night or late afternoon thru the night. Depending on how old the chicks are. If there is a way to see her, observe her and follow her to possible nest site. Odds are she has mated or paired up. Yes it will up set the flock u have at home so I would wait until your baby is close to weaning first. Again, you wont know if she is with chicks, or mate or on fertile eggs to any degree unless you actually find her roosting or nesting site. Pigeons also breed all year around, I would say, if she is happy and safe to leave her be. Just my opinion.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jass SamOplay said:


> If she's stuck near your friend's place you can take your pigeon there with wings tagged. Take it on rooftop where she can see him. Set a box string trap there. She may come and take the bait.
> She have to live with the ferals no matter if she's being pecked at cuz pigeons are social birds. Being a tame bird she might be afraid in the outside world hence is sticking with a flock for protection and food.



Actually she isn't near my friend's home but my friend goes nearby location for some work.she saw her thrice but always in morning around 8-9 am.after that in afternoon she tried to find her but she could be seen nowhere. Dont know what's the matter, why she can't be seen during day time, may be on eggs so...not sure.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

CBL said:


> Kiddy, to be sure you would simply have to observe for awhile, just set and watch her fly and with a mate or not and hens usually sit on babies at night or late afternoon thru the night. Depending on how old the chicks are. If there is a way to see her, observe her and follow her to possible nest site. Odds are she has mated or paired up. Yes it will up set the flock u have at home so I would wait until your baby is close to weaning first. Again, you wont know if she is with chicks, or mate or on fertile eggs to any degree unless you actually find her roosting or nesting site. Pigeons also breed all year around, I would say, if she is happy and safe to leave her be. Just my opinion.


Same is my opinion if she can live there comfortably but I doubt anyone can catch her and sell. It is easy to catch her because she is just like my cock.they both never ran away when i tried to catch them even when spent just few days with me.my friend when tried to catch her, she dint run then too but when she touched her she flew because my friend hesitates touching animals, so I know it was difficult for her to catch hen because she never touch my pigoens too, she doesnt like critters.
My problem is I dont want any other person to catch and sell her coz everyone is not as caring as I am for my birds and I don't like her to live where she is not cared properly. It was my mistake to let her free on terrace where monkeys visit and so I have been praying for her safety and now when I come to know about her that she is good, i dont want her to suffer in future.so I wanted to get her back but still dont know how.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Your friend sees her in the morning only because she only comes around that place to spend the night in protection of the flock when its horrific dark outside. There are plenty of cats, mice, bats, owls, monkey and other predators who can get her so don't waste time in catching her back if you could. There's NO WAY she would pair with a gola cock. During day she's just around searching for food and comes back to roost at the same place. This what tame pigeons do,coming to the same spot/loft at the end of the day. She's having a hard time surviving in the open as look how fast she came down to your friend. Say grace to God it was your friend she came down to. Would that be another person....you know 

My such a stranded young hen was taken away by a person who sells pigeons in the market. He's always on a look out to catch stranded pigeons and make easy money.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Your friend sees her in the morning only because she only comes around that place to spend the night in protection of the flock when its horrific dark outside. There are plenty of cats, mice, bats, owls, monkey and other predators who can get her so don't waste time in catching her back if you could. There's NO WAY she would pair with a gola cock. During day she's just around searching for food and comes back to roost at the same place. This what tame pigeons do,coming to the same spot/loft at the end of the day. She's having a hard time surviving in the open as look how fast she came down to your friend. Say grace to God it was your friend she came down to. Would that be another person....you know
> 
> My such a stranded young hen was taken away by a person who sells pigeons in the market. He's always on a look out to catch stranded pigeons and make easy money.


Actually she dint come down to friend but she was already down but she dint fly until she fely her touch tho she saw her, I know because friend wasn't able to hold her as not used to , she flew.
But I agree with you and my mind says the same, here on every sunday pigeons are being sold in pigeon market so anyone can sell her easily, easy money you are right. I am trying my best to get her back through friend as I am not allowed to go there because of the locality and someone else's place.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hope you get her back soon. Wish I was there to help you...because of that locality thing


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Hope you get her back soon. Wish I was there to help you...because of that locality thing


So nice of you, you thought this much. I will get her if such nice wishes are with me


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Kiddy, I too hope you get your hen back soon. She belongs with you.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

cwebster said:


> Kiddy, I too hope you get your hen back soon. She belongs with you.


Hopefully I should get her coz I am really concerned and never forgot her in last three months and kept praying for her to be safe. So I dont want her to be in wrong hands who just make money and dont care for critters.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

jass as you said wild gola pigeons will never pair with domestic pigeons..but my 4 pigeons have escaped and are now living with wild pigeons....i have seen one of the female was been chased and pecked by a wild male gola pigeons, same behaviour that they show before laying eggs..i have witness my highflyer male pigeon coming to the nearby terrace with its fearl mate to drink water in summers [now its rainy season so they dont show up regularly]....not only them i have seen many escaped pigeons pairing up and raising babies with wild pigeons.... so my question is are'nt the wild pigeons around here pure gola pigeons?? how to identify a pure wild gola pigeon??


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I told kiddy the same thing, pigeons are pigeons and despite coloration, any pigeon will breed with another if it fancies it. We have ferals up the street with all sorts of lovely colos.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree. Pigeons are pigeons. You can't say that no gola pigeons would mate up with a domesticated one. That just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

most probably she must have mated by now living in a flock means also being harassed by males pigeons in that flock so she must have take a male to protect her from all those pecking. most probably to find this is see if she flies alone or with a pigeon beside her, and try looking for a nesting site if possible.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if there are eggs or young babies, then she wouldn't be flying with a mate, as one would be on the nest.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Nare J said:


> jass as you said wild gola pigeons will never pair with domestic pigeons..but my 4 pigeons have escaped and are now living with wild pigeons....i have seen one of the female was been chased and pecked by a wild male gola pigeons, same behaviour that they show before laying eggs..i have witness my highflyer male pigeon coming to the nearby terrace with its fearl mate to drink water in summers [now its rainy season so they dont show up regularly]....not only them i have seen many escaped pigeons pairing up and raising babies with wild pigeons.... so my question is are'nt the wild pigeons around here pure gola pigeons?? how to identify a pure wild gola pigeon??


If you could post a pic of any gola pigeon in your area, I will be able to tell for sure if its a gola and state the difference.

They may roost/live/eat together but in my life I've never seen a wild gola paired up with a domesticated pigeon in open. I've several tame pigeons living for months near my place with golas on several occasions but they never pair because they're different breeds. White pigeons are usually taken away by BOPs because they stand out in the crowd and their flying style is also different.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are still pigeons, and pigeons of all different breeds do pair up.
They would be the only pigeon breed that doesn't if that were so.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

CBL said:


> I told kiddy the same thing, pigeons are pigeons and despite coloration, any pigeon will breed with another if it fancies it. We have ferals up the street with all sorts of lovely colos.


What you have there are escaped homers. FERALS would be the right word to describe them while WILD will be the right word to describe Indian Golas. They come in single blue bar pattern only.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Our ferals are not all homers. Don't even look like homers. After many many years, they are wild.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Jass SamOplay said:


> What you have there are escaped homers. FERALS would be the right word to describe them while WILD will be the right word to describe Indian Golas. They come in single blue bar pattern only.


yah pigeons around here are only blue bar....only very few pigeons are blue bar mix white...i saw on net that gola pigeons have red eyes but i saw that many fearls here have orange eyes... and they are somewhat semi tame...i will see if i could take a pic of any!!!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Nare J said:


> yah pigeons around here are only blue bar....only very few pigeons are blue bar mix white...i saw on net that gola pigeons have red eyes but i saw that many fearls here have orange eyes... and they are somewhat semi tame...i will see if i could take a pic of any!!!


I've experimented with it but they don't pair. Gola pigeons see white pigeons as aliens. They just hate them. Will beat them badly if they go near their nest/territory.
Recently a gola pair wanted to nest near my place. When the cock saw so many pigeons near his territory he started wing slapping and chasing my pigeons when I let them out. 

The ferals you saw with orange eyes are escaped pet pigeons I guess. You can catch and keep them.
I've never seen Golas pair with fancy pigeons. So it will be hard for me to believe until someone post a pic of them either billing or mating;(


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I will take a pic of these Gola pigeons if I get a chance tomorrow. Me too have seen these ones pecking my white pigeons and eating their grains when I left them open on terrace no matter it was hen or cock, they peck all of mine. In my neighborhood I have seen a white pigeon living with feral flock but I never saw him with a mate and now he/she doesn't show up.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

kiddy said:


> I will take a pic of these Gola pigeons if I get a chance tomorrow. Me too have seen these ones pecking my white pigeons and eating their grains when I left them open on terrace no matter it was hen or cock, they peck all of mine. In my neighborhood I have seen a white pigeon living with feral flock but I never saw him with a mate and now he/she doesn't show up.


As you know in our country, HF pigeons are meant to fly alone in competitions. Indian Lone flyers are known worldwide for flying all alone by themselves non stop all day long. They're bred to do so and are impetuous birds because lone flyers aren't flown in kits like tipplers and most other HFing breeds. At start of the competition season, as we all know, ybs are put in competitions and racing for opening weeks/months. Those HF ybs when released in competitions don't know where to go at the end of the competition and neither they can make their way back home because of their innocence,hence gets along with golas who usually roost at high buildings and all. Some lone flyer bloodlines are so impetuous and strong on their wings that only 15 days of training in needed and they're put in competitions at just 60-70 days of age. If we give more training they keep flying flying and flying which is also undesirable cuz if the pigeon doesn't land or stay in air where its released its of no use. That's how few of pigeons get stuck with gola flocks.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Our ferals are not all homers. Don't even look like homers. After many many years, they are wild.


Yea,when living feral for so many generations this much wildness is obvious. But catch a pigeon or a young bird and keep it for few weeks/months, it will tend to home back to your place or will stick around while gola pigeons don't do that. They won't look back once you let them go. They abandon their eggs if they see you touching them or their nest. While pigeons there, won't mind that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Found this on Gola pigeons. According to these people, they do mix with other pigeon breeds, just like any other pigeon.

Over the centuries of their development, the Golas often varied in size and type due to cross-breeding and mixing of wild pigeons.
http://mumtazticloft.com/a_TheIndianMondaine.asp
________________________________________________________________________________
The Gola has the habit of crossing with other Indian breeds which are allowed freedom,So that it may vary Considerably in different sections of India..
http://pigeonspot.com/shop/index.php?id_product=25&controller=product


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

ANY territorial bird will peck and ANY intruder to its territory or eating space, gola or not.
So when you see golas come to YOUR patio to your birds, they will for sure peck them, not because they are white but because they are not part of their flock. Once they hang out for a bit and are accepted as a flock member, they will be fine, again, gola or not. You just need to observe a lot longer over time to see whats what. Kiddy told me also recently she DID see a white pigeon with wild flock that was NOT getting henpecked so.....


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Oh, I see. Yea,well !!! I shall put myself in your place and then think.
Hmmmmm, its fairly easy for a western to confuse when reading about Golas.
When they talk of gola as a domestic pigeon they are talking of gola breeds which are still domesticated but not the wild type. Gola breeds are very popularly domesticated in the region where I live. Infact they're very popular in north India and the capital city (old) Delhi. Golas(not wild) can be easily tamed. They're basically tamed for meat, bird wars and gola racing now(different type of racing than homer racing). But I'm not talking about those golas. I'm was referring to the wild gola as there are many gola breeds and are raised for different purposes. The mondaines are result of those gola breeds which can live with humans as well as they can live freely too. In the link, they're talking of cross breeding because golas(not wild type) are very prolific and will mate with any other breed if kept tame. Any other pigeon will not be able match 92kms per hour speed of wild golas when they fly. Think of it, will a fantail or a HF match this speed and keep up with them even if they pair. 
I have four spots near my place where wild golas roost at night. If I get a chance I will click pics and will show you guys. If you guys spot even a single pigeon of any other color or a pigeon with even a speck of any other color then I'll talk of it no more.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

i saw many wild pigeons today, some have orange while some had red eyes...i cannot take a pic as i feel a bit insecure taking pics of others property...people may miss understand me..
and i also noticed that the pigeons with orange eyes are more tame than those with red eyes.....red eye black colour pigeons were very very untame....
i just remembered that here in pet shop they also sell f
wild pigeons and i thought i could buy one and pair them with mine to get a good colour...but owner said me to not buy them and reduce price for domestic pigeons for me to buy...maybe because wild pigeons will not pair will domestic ones....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Whether you find them in a flock or not, that doesn't mean anything. We have feral flocks here, and many don't have domestics in them, or anything that even looks to be. That doesn't mean that they wouldn't interbreed.
A pigeon is still a pigeon, some may be wilder and meaner, but still the same animal.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Its raining here,no pics for now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Yea,when living feral for so many generations this much wildness is obvious. *But catch a pigeon or a young bird and keep it for few weeks/months, it will tend to home back to your place or will stick around while gola pigeons don't do that. *They won't look back once you let them go. They abandon their eggs if they see you touching them or their nest. While pigeons there, won't mind that.



Most adult caught ferals wouldn't either. They would head back to their flock, just happy to be free again, which is what they know. Some might stay, but most would home back to their flock.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

CBL said:


> ANY territorial bird will peck and ANY intruder to its territory or eating space, gola or not.
> So when you see golas come to YOUR patio to your birds, they will for sure peck them, not because they are white but because they are not part of their flock. Once they hang out for a bit and are accepted as a flock member, they will be fine, again, gola or not. You just need to observe a lot longer over time to see whats what. Kiddy told me also recently she DID see a white pigeon with wild flock that was NOT getting henpecked so.....


I think you are talking about my 3 months old fledgling who flew away 5 days back and he was near the feral flock but nobody came close to peck him. I continuously called my fledgling but he didn't come back and finally in evening he went to roost on the place where feral flock went on a water tank under some shade and they didn't peck him and chase away. That was some different behavior by these gola which live in neighborhood. Probably this 3 months old wasn't a threat for them or their hens as not adult? Or they accepted him in their flock? Tho I noticed they didn't come close to him, neither to chase nor to accept, don't know what was this?
Next day in morning he left the place and started searching for his place being hungry and while I kept all the other pigeons outside on terrace in cages, he entered an empty cage and felt relaxed. It was his first time out of home and he got very scared and so me too was worried about him...


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry I couldn't get a chance to get any close pic as they fly away as soon as I try to be nearer. This is one from neighborhood and the other of a flock which I clicked few months back. I know these aren't clear but this is what I could do yet 
will try to post if I get any better pic....


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for pics kiddy,
Look like golas but pics aren't clear. The pigeon above seem to have bigger wattle than that of a wild gola.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Most adult caught ferals wouldn't either. They would head back to their flock, just happy to be free again, which is what they know. Some might stay, but most would home back to their flock.


Aren't pigeons amazing...
Oh just clicked, I read some threads on PT where members from USA talked of racing feral pigeons.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

OK Jass may be, I have know idea how to know about wattle/cere . 
Well tell me one thing, I asked someone about breed by showing my pigeon's pic and he said, mine looks like normal Gola. So can whites too be called Gola? Or he had no idea about their breed? That guy sells pigeons stuff online.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

kiddy yah fancy golas come in different and beautiful colours, they are also human touch haters...you can watch them on youtube.......here i only find different varieties of highflyers and tripplers.....and some fancies....no other flying breeds like homers


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes kiddy, as has been stated gola breeds come in various sizes and colors. Yes they come in white color too. Can you post a clear pic of the bird in side pose? I'm just curious to see!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Even I am curious to know which breed they are. Posting what I have right now. If you want closer one with upright posture, will capture tomorrow and post? 
I have earlier asked you and you said these are some mixed breed of hyderabadi high flyer and common ones.


----------



## johnnorm2 (Sep 26, 2014)

They look like racing homers to me i have a few that are the same


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The first 2 don't look like homers. The others do.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

In first pic my cock is at back with fledgling. In second the same cock is with my hen(white). And in third the same hen with her baby(which is in first pic) and egg. 

And yes cock shouldn't be Homer as just 5-6 weeks after when I brought him he flew scaring off my nephew but returned back after 2 days. Homer will go immediately to his previous home but he returned to mine. May be he left his mate here, still homer is a homer who usually never rehomes and when he had a chance too to go back.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Yup I agree with Jay, dont look like homers, heads too round and white male for sure not. GORGEOUS colors tho. I love her birds, to me grizzle x's


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey kiddy,
These aren't homers and neither golas. They are common Indian high flyers.
I liked your hen very much,other birds are pretty too. The kid's on its father


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

this pic is from the net 









they all are feral/wild pigeons or whatever you call them. and they do pair up like jay said pigeons are pigeons when they feeling like pairing they do. i have seen a fantail pigeon pair up with feral so. and if u don't believe me then watch the video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg9jxlrieDs&list=PLzmpNbfbQXO8jRNz6W9I85uvz6vs1MS5n


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Again, wild golas don't do stuff ferals do. They don't pair with fancy pigeons. They have a different character than ferals


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Hey kiddy,
> These aren't homers and neither golas. They are common Indian high flyers.
> I liked your hen very much,other birds are pretty too. The kid's on its father


Nice to know these aren't Gola, Gola seems to be from some other planet since Amir Khan's p.k. Lol


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

so then what are golas ?? gola a breed of pigeon used to bring other pigeons back to their own loft when flown in a group, they don't fly much high and kit well,[otherwise known as pigeon "larana" meaning fight] that's what a gola is most probably. as this a common sport in Pakistan with pigeon fanciers (as i have seen it). and the feral pigeons do mate with others, many of my Pakistani highflyers have been mated with them. one thing in feral is they don't tame (if grown outside, they want to stay free), second they have red-orangish eyes with blue bars (most common pattern), how can there be a vast difference in the behavior of the pigeon just across the border.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I took some pics of them but ofcourse gola pigeons gather at dusk so pics aren't showing their colors which we need to see.
Here is one pic of my locality. I got up this tower risking my life but pic isn't clear.... Can you spot the pigeons roosting or it all goes to waste? And the main thing... There are only blue bar birds in the pic. Not even a single differently colored bird!


----------



## TomNY (Nov 3, 2013)

Wild Rock Doves and feral pigeons are not the same thing. No matter how much a feral resembles a Rock Dove a DNA test would show recessive mutations that cannot survive in the wild and would not be found in a wild Rock dove population. North America has no wild Rock Doves so it is impossible to compare our ferals with the wild Golas which could have minimum feral contamination. Tom


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

hamza syed said:


> so then what are golas ?? gola a breed of pigeon used to bring other pigeons back to their own loft when flown in a group, they don't fly much high and kit well,[otherwise known as pigeon "larana" meaning fight] that's what a gola is most probably. as this a common sport in Pakistan with pigeon fanciers (as i have seen it). and the feral pigeons do mate with others, many of my Pakistani highflyers have been mated with them. one thing in feral is they don't tame (if grown outside, they want to stay free), second they have red-orangish eyes with blue bars (most common pattern), how can there be a vast difference in the behavior of the pigeon just across the border.


You're talking about fancy gola pigeons. Ofcourse they pair with other fancy breeds. But I'm talking about wild golas. They're very different from Laharas and toli wale gola pigeons which you've seen in Pakistan.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That's a beautiful pic first of all so nothing is wasted but you don't have to risk your life for any pic, nothing could worth your life. 
And yes I see them roosting there and they look like the feral flocks we have here. I got few pics of my neighbor pigeons which are clear thankfully, so see them if they are Gola or what?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thanks.
Thanks to you too for pics. Yes these resemble wild golas exactly except for their eye color and lighter plumage.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

What is the eye color of Gola then?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

WOW jass, really beautiful society u got there.....pigeons must be feeling lucky to have so beautiful and calm roosting spot...!!
kiddy, i also see excatly same looking birds here....i read gola pigeons have dark read eyes, but even here they have orange eyes like urs...!! although i have seen a pair with dark red eyes and dark colour feathers [almost black]...they were the real wild, they always behave like they are really terrified, when they came on my terrace to drink water.
kiddy, whats the upadate on ur hen...is she still with the wild gola pigeon flock??


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

My friend spotted her a few times there but now not able to go to that side since long. So I think I wouldn't get her back now.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hope she will be fine with the them...
even one of my pigeon is living with wild pigeons...i do spot him few times a week roosting on a roof with them....i sometimes tried to fly my pigeons to my roof when he is close to my house, but he seems to be not interest...looks like he is fine and happy with them....although i m not 100% sure if he is mine, as my 4 pigeons have escaped, he does seem like one of those male!!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thanks nare,
Yes you explained it right, dark red eyes,dark feathers and terrified








Maybe north India is the only remaining strong hold of wild golas


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok I will look for dark red eyed Gola pigeons now  
Yes Naresh, hope mine is happy as well. Still miss her.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

jass, maybe BOPs have something to do with it! as BOPs population is high there....domestic pigeon cannot survive for long in wild as compared to here....
as i remember jass ,you said a handraised gola will pair up a domestic pigeons? so maybe wild pigeons released after weaning would pair up with escaped pigeons and result fearls?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes you're right. Falcons love easy pickings.

Wild Golas will only pair up with domestic breeds/fancy golas if its handraised and is kept in captivity. In open where they live freely they will never pair with any fancy breed of pigeons. I've talked to many fanciers and they all said that they've never ever seen a wild gola paired up with a fancy in open.
Its raining heavily for 3 days here,water everywhere and gola pigeons are starving. A wild gola showed up on my rooftop today and first thing he did, he pecked at two of my pigeons out of disgust and made room for himself.
Oh! Today I saw a white pigeon mixed in a small wild gola flock sitting on a building. I followed the pigeon to its roosting spot which was the next building. There the owner told me that this white pigeon has been roosting here for more than six months and it never paired with any golas. The owner offers him feed. He lives alone and never flies away. Only goes on top of the building at night to roost with golas.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Recently I saw a pigeon on my neighbor's roof which wasn't actually like blue bar, he was grey (darker) but had a few dark(blueish black kinda) spots over him. I thought he may be some mixed breed resulting from Gola with fancy. When he flew I noticed he had white under wings, I could see him flying for a few seconds, he was white by his under feathers. Was confused, which breed that could be. 
One more feral pigeon I saw had some white spots over his neck, he too was a bit darker grey than Gola and didn't see blue bars over him. 
I wonder may be here feral pigeons are pairing up lost domestic breeds because they aren't pure Gola.
It is not common though, just saw these two since this thread is live and have been worrying about my hen.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I would leave well enough alone and concentrate on the new pair and their baby. Heck she might very well return to your porch in time and maybe even bring a friend with her. If your friend cannot catch her nor you then what else is there to do but wait and see what happens. If it is meant to be you will catch her or maybe she will return to your area. I really wish you could get her back just to have the peace of mind for you. In the meantime she is with a flock and surviving for a long time--maybe things will go well for her and maybe she really likes being free. Concentrate on what you have at hand especially that precious baby. If you worry about every little thing in life--life will eat you up and you will not be able to enjoy what you have today. Prayers with you.. Just saw the length of your thread and this has been going on for awhile now...Lets think positive and leave it in better hands then ours. Pigeons are pigeons even if they are Gola pigeons with red eyes and longer tails. Any pigeon pecks at different pigeons when there is food around so just hope life takes care of these things...


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi kiddy. They are mix of fancy golas and homers, probably.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

c. hert, you are right, I was only worried because the hen was very tame and this is the only reason I wanted to get her back but seems like impossible now so I left her on destiny. I don't know if she is still there with the flock or someone caught her or anything else. Whatever, I hope she will be good. If she comes back she will be welcomed and will get me the same loving owner for her. 
Thanks for your prayers.  

Jass, may be, I have no idea, typical breeds


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

A few years back I guess about three or more years I had this young baby Ring Neck dove come into my yard and could not fly so I took it in and cared for it. There are some Ring Necks in the tree next door who make a lot of noise. But they never land in my yard. I named her Mrs.Gouchy because she was just plain "mean". I got very attached to her but I noticed that in the Spring she would scream and carry on in communication with those Ring Necks in the tree and I felt so bad that she could not fly to them. Well It got hard for me because I only have one bird room for her to fly around in and last year I decided to release her back to the yard. She hated cages and had to have the freedom of flying and when ever I got a sick pigeon I would have to cage her so they could have the room to exercise in for she did not like "other birds". So right before migration I released her and she took off fast and swift for her fat old self and landed in that tree next store and then took off for another area. I knew I might not never see her again and worried about her "in the wild especially since winter was coming". Well this Spring I saw a dove in that tree with a "big mouth like hers" with another Ring Neck beside her and I wonder if that was her. I believe it was and I am glad that she is living the life that was meant for her to live. Heck things happen by accident in life and even using people as a example here. Suppose you suggest to some one some some advice about getting a job or something but suppose they continue to be a loafer and one day with their spare time they meet a special person in the park that changed their whole life and made them productive and loved in the community. Now if they took your advice they might not have never met their love mate for life is complicated and we really know nothing about our future or any else.s so why worry about what things we believe might come true and just do as you are doing the very best that you can for in this as you keep plugging you will have no regrets. You heart is good and I surely hope someday your hen visits you. She's free dead or alive she free.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks c. hert for sharing the story of your dove. I am so glad she is well and you took the best decision in her favor to release her. Your stories always make me feel good.  
And you are right and I agree with every line of your post. It is quite inspirational. I won't worry about her, will just pray, may she be safe.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Good for you.. The loft is all well and good and all the bad pigeons are turning in for a good night sleep. Right before they go to bed they get real active and aggravate each other...lol Goodnight now or Good Day whatever your clock says. Gosh Monkey.s wow...


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Early morning here.  
Good night c.hert.


----------

